# Luftwaffe damage table



## Micdrow (Jan 31, 2008)

Found this table about Luftwaffe damage table and thought a few would be interesting. 

Enjoy


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 3, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Heinz (Feb 5, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice....I think that at 100% you can still use parts of the aircraft as souvenirs...if there are any left...


----------



## aanx (Feb 18, 2008)

Rheinmetall German was creator for F-16 missile system and M-1 Abrams Canon.


----------



## A4K (Feb 18, 2008)

Intersting Micdrow, thanks mate!


----------

